# Congratulations



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations to Ken on his new Willowynd Ranch bred Field Champion, "Pearl".

http://www.willowyndranch.com/index.shtml

RT


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Aw shucks.. :-[ Thanks RT!

I think you meant this link though.

www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well done...
Hopes, dreams, hard work, and cash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Janet on 2013 being a wonderful year. Handling/training a dog to win a NGDC ,and now the breeder of a new FC. 
I bet your phone is ringing, and your kennels are filling up.
Try and stay humble for us.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff"


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Deb - it has been a great spring.
Yes, we've picked up some new clients and Summer Camp is pretty close to full, but Not to worry about staying humble! 
I know we've been very fortunate and it doesn't take long at all running dogs to have them bring humility back in large doses! At the same trial Pearl finished, Tucker made up for his big win by going birdless once and pushing into birds twice. Pearl's sister Scarlet decided to go on a bird about 300 yards off the line ending her run at about a minute 30...

They quickly reminded me that I'm not all that. 
Ken


----------

